
Insurers using CPAP data to monitor sleep compliance - robg
https://www.propublica.org/article/you-snooze-you-lose-insurers-make-the-old-adage-literally-true/amp?__twitter_impression=true
======
HillaryBriss
ugh. knowledge of this monitoring will probably scare some CPAP users, stress
them out, and worsen their sleep quality.

